# Almost 9 month old Standard poodle not eating enough?



## Sawyersmomma

I totally get the frustrations with dogs not eating much!
Sawyer is 22 months, 27 inches, and still only 47 pounds!
I leave his food out and he eats when he wants, but doesn't gain any weight. He's gained 4 pounds since I first got him at 5 months old.
I've talked to my vet about it and they said even though he's really skinny, he's still very healthy. As long as Lou still has her energy I think it's alright.
I've heard some poodles stay really scrawny then just BOOM: fill out. Sure hoping that's the case for Sawyer... and Lou too!!


----------



## Lou

Thank u very much for your response 
I hope so too! And I have to give her incentive to eat, like i show her a treat she likes than I say the command "eat your food", she will take a few bites then she gets the treat LOL
Or I act like Im eating it first... yup... its very silly I know, but it makes her want her food back, it works sometimes...hahah


----------



## Carley's Mom

I have two adult females, both around 50 lbs. They eat 3 cups per day with a little canned tripe on it. Stella looks too thin and Carley a bit fat... I find myself giving S. more and she ends of leaving it for C. lol


----------



## Lou

carley's mom said:


> i have two adult females, both around 50 lbs. They eat 3 cups per day with a little canned tripe on it. Stella looks too thin and carley a bit fat... I find myself giving s. More and she ends of leaving it for c. Lol


lol


----------



## itzfoxfire58

Fallen is only 25 inch and 52 lbs and he is only 2 years and 3 months and he is sometimesy. He's supposed to eat 4 and 1/2 cups a day, but just recently he is only eating about 2 and 1/2 cups a day. My vet says as long as he eating every day and I shouldn't worry. Now if she starts refusing food or starts loosing a lot of weight, I would take her back in for a visit.


----------



## CT Girl

Lou it can be hard to tell from a photo with all the hair but she looks like she is a healthy weight. As long as she is energetic and she has some muscle over her ribs I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## katbrat

Lexi is 26 inches and 44 pounds and just turned two on Friday. Some days she will eat twice a day and some days only once. There are times she just nibbles a bit here and there during the day. If she is healthy and not rufusing food I wouldn't be too concerned, but I know from past experience that it is easier said than done. I made the mistake with our toy poodle, who did start loosing weight of doing anything to get her to eat. I fear in the end I made it much worse.


----------



## Lou

katbrat said:


> Lexi is 26 inches and 44 pounds and just turned two on Friday. Some days she will eat twice a day and some days only once. There are times she just nibbles a bit here and there during the day. If she is healthy and not rufusing food I wouldn't be too concerned, but I know from past experience that it is easier said than done. I made the mistake with our toy poodle, who did start loosing weight of doing anything to get her to eat. I fear in the end I made it much worse.


Thank you very much for responding


----------



## Lou

I forgot to mention she is on "100% no grain blue wilderness" that is also very rich and maybe she is eating enough for her health, thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## robby69

Wow, your spoos are giants! 

Our black spoo's top weight was 42lbs, and has been around 38lbs now.
Our white spoo has hovered around 35lbs all her life.

We have always just left food out and let both spoos graze. They have always maintained their weights, and our black spoo just turned 16.

We have been struggling to get the 16yr old spoo to eat, even adding peanut butter and people food to her kibble.

I don't know if its just coincidence, but we had a sample of iams ocean fish
Iams® Sensitive Naturals? Ocean Fish, Rice & Barley Recipe
and she can't get enough of it. I know iams only gets a 2.5 rating, but it has to be better than the moist n meaty 1.0 rating we were giving her, because it was the only thing we could hand feed her she would eat.


----------



## Lou

robby69 said:


> Wow, your spoos are giants!
> (...)


Wow... the are spoos of all sizes I guess! Her dad is 90lbs (I know he his huge and out of the norm) But I had heard that spoos are usually 60lbs... 

Ive know Lou is a big girl, cause everyone comments on the fact that she seemed bigger than adults spoos at 6 months old... *but I just was silly to think she was supposed to eat the amount that was recommended on the dog food bag... *

Check these pictures out, thats my sweet big girl, on the picture standing up with me she was 7 months old, and on the picture on the couch she was 8 months old... she is 9 months old now 

I hope she is very healthy though, since big dogs can have some issues.......
(a lot of it is hair too.... hahaha on those pictures - go ahead, if you'd like, and post pictures of your poodles too Id love to see them )


----------



## robby69

35lbs and 38lbs respectively.

















Average females are 40-45lbs, and average males are 50-60lbs


----------



## Lou

they are beautiful!!!!! I love how you have one black and one white!


----------



## Indiana

All your dogs are gorgeous, and I too was struck by how big they are! My Indy is 26" and 55 lbs, and I thought she was huge for a female. I always think of Maddy as being smaller and delicate, but she's 24" and 50 lbs now. I found that after they turned a year, their metabolisms weren't quite so fast and they started to gain some weight. But I well remember last summer I put Indy in a Miami and the kids were shocked and begged me to let her hair grow again, she looked so thin!!


----------



## julietcr1

Sushi gets bored if I give him the same food so I change all the time. I know, we are told to keep dog on the same food but because I just can't imagine eating the same thing every meel and every day I never adopted this rule with my dogs. With Sushi I need to switch more often to ensure he eats enought for is level of activity which is really high. I switch between Cosco Salmon-sweetpotatoes, Acana (with lamb, duck or beef meet), Fromm Salmon etc. 

I also add canned and human food (salmon, eggs, fruits, vegetables, various meet, whole grain pasta, etc) to their food. I like the idea that my dogs get different type of proteins from different type of meet and fish. I feed them grain free food but also food that contains quality grains like rolled oats, barley, quinoa, millet, or brown rice. What I appreciate about them being use to different food is that I can buy good quality food when it's on sale. I have two active dogs that eats twice what is recommended so any savings are welcomed!


----------



## faerie

My raw fed Unaltered male, Seelie aka mr. Picky pants eats 4% of what I'd like him to weigh. I offer variety and lots of yummies. He will eat 2# a day or more then wont eat for 24 hours. He does this regularly. Drives me nuts. He's skinny! I've hand fed him raw meat which shows how well trained he has me! 

My raw fed spayed female, Temperance, eats 2.5% of her weight and maintains. She loves her raw (except for chicken liver and her greens ... I have to sneak it in). She decided she didn't want kibble anymore and so now I have 6 critters all raw fed. 

The labs and the terriers eat whatever's put in front of them. Easy peasy!

Aahh poodles and their eating patterns ... The bane of our existence!


----------



## mom24doggies

9 mo is an awkward stage for spoos....most of them seem to need more weight and are all legs! I wouldn't worry about her too much. But I _would_ stop trying to coax her into eating, you are setting yourself up for issues later on. Set her food down for 15-20 minutes, then pick it up until her next meal wether she has eaten or not. She won't starve herself! Sometimes Raven doesn't want to eat either, usually his morning meal. I crate him with it for a couple hours while I groom, then let him out and pick up the food until his next meal. The only accommodation he gets is a little water added to soften it. He almost always is ready to eat again by his next meal. I find that he goes in "cycles" of eating. He will eat really well for a couple weeks, then go 1 or 2 weeks of not eating as much. As long as he stays healthy, I'm not worried.


----------



## Lou

Yeah Poodles are known for being picky eaters I guess..... She likes her food, she should! Its like foie gras hahaha, the duck canned foodis expensive and smells like something you'd put on a cracker like pate... LOL I mix it in with the kibble....

she hadnt been eating much I think because she had diarrhea real bad about 3 separate events, now she is eating _OK_ but not great...


----------



## Lou

mom24doggies said:


> 9 mo is an awkward stage for spoos....most of them seem to need more weight and are all legs! I wouldn't worry about her too much. But I _would_ stop trying to coax her into eating, you are setting yourself up for issues later on. (...)


I take her food away when she is done, within a few hours..Is that bad? Then she doesnt eat all day, sometimes she will check her bowl and look at me like she wants some treats... Then at dinner time I feed her again, and I dont hand feed her, I just act like Im eating her food first LOL (before her) to show Im the alpha dog (which she clearly understands) and also to get her too eat, every time I act like Im eating something that is hers she seems to want it... haha but sometimes she only wants to get it from me and ignore it afterwards


----------



## Lou

Indiana said:


> All your dogs are gorgeous, and I too was struck by how big they are! (...)


Whose dogs are gorgeous and big? (Sorry because english is my second language I get lost sometimes, my bad)


----------



## Indiana

Lou said:


> Whose dogs are gorgeous and big? (Sorry because english is my second language I get lost sometimes, my bad)


Oh sorry! I meant your dog and the dogs of other posters in this thread.


----------



## Lou

I agree ! they are all awesome


----------

